# Spypoint trail cams and American White Tail Targets Hybrid Cube



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Just received the Pro-X 12 mega pixel with 3" viewing screen, IR-8 8 megapixel with 2.5 viewing screen trail cams. Along with the SC-Z Spypoints bow mount and universal cam. One unique thing about this camera is that it is waterproof down to 30 feet. 
Also, very new to American Whitetail Targets the new Hybrid Cube check it out at:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JwfoVjd46o&feature=player_embedded
also remember to drop by garysfotos.com for more on these items and more.
Drop me a line with some more ideas as well.


----------

